# wtb choke tube



## duck00 (Sep 29, 2009)

i need a extended choke for my 12 gauge mossberge mavirik


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

google Trulock chokes....they are great chokes and relatively inexpensive and have them for most models.


----------

